# Randall Cox website?



## kustomkb (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if Randall Cox has a website? I just ordered back issues of model engine builder to get his "hoglet" plans. I have been searching in vain to find more info. I would love to hear what this engine sounds like.
thanks,
Kevin


----------



## cfellows (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Randall does not have a web site. He answers email about once a week.

I heard the Hoglett run at GEARS in 2006. It's a nice sounding engine that will idle pretty slow but also revs up pretty good as well.

Chuck


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks, he just e-mailed me back and confirmed what you just said. Slow idle eh? that's what I like to hear! ;D
can't wait to get started.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 19, 2007)

What back issues did you order to get the plans?

Eric


----------



## cfellows (Dec 19, 2007)

Eric,

The plans are in two issues, Issue 10 (Jan-Feb 2007) and Issue 11 (Mar-Apr 2007).

Chuck


----------

